# Need Some Cat Help!!!



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Oh sorry Carol!! I hope nothing is wrong with George and you're able to straighten things out. Is one of the cats new? I've never lived in a multi-cat home (my current one would NOT tollerate it)... so I'm not help I'm afraid... but wanted to post that I'll be praying for the best!!


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

I hope George is ok. It could be a medical reason...

I know that my cats aren't always friendly with each other, even though they've grown up together since they were 4 months old.

My female Siamese (Lily) is quite moody and sometimes she wants nothing to do with my other cat Willow and she hisses, growls and hits him. He doesn't get it though and keeps following her.... :doh:

I know that cats can be quite moody and bitchy... so it could be just that... hopefully.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Well we are back from the vet. While we were there George became a devil cat. He was hissing, trying to bite and slapping everyone that would touch him. The vet was able to find that he does have some pain in his back near his hips. George went crazy then and it took two techs to keep him still for him to be checked to see if there was a wound back there. There was not one they could see, so it might be something inside. I felt so bad for him because he was screaming bloody murder when the vet touched that area. The vet left him alone and we have put him on antibiotics just in case there is a wound he missed and some pain killers. 
The growling and hissing kept right up until we got home. I dreaded giving him the pain pills and anitbiotics but while he was in the crate, I gave them and he was so easy with it. But then went right back to hissing while getting out of the crate. He went over to the food bowl and ate some lunch. Now he is in the bedroom laying on the floor. I hope he is ok. He is so laid back and sweet, I would hate for it to be something serious. As if I didnt have enough going on right now with Beau and Shelby.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

That's not good news. Especially if he's normally nice and sweet. I hope whatever it is heals quickly! 7 1/2 is not that old!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear this!.Being in pain,could easily make him, that aggressive!.Hope you find an answer,soon!.Do keep us posted,LL


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Carol -
I wish I could offer advice. I have always had cats, but, only females. They never fought. So, I am no help. I just wanted to tell you I hope George is ok, and everything works out. I know you must be terribly stressed. {{hugs}}


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

i am not sure what is up with your cat but i do understand what you are going through our 6 year old cat bob has been in the vet since tuesday with crystals blocking him and he can't pee without a catherter it is so heartbreaking and stressful he is my sons cat who is almost 13 and got him for his birthday in grade 2. he was all sore and painful and howling you couldn't touch his sides or anything from being in pain....sadly we were faced today with the option of surgery to turn him into a girl that costs alot of money or euthanasia.....we already have a high vet bill from him being there so long so were faced with a tough decision...when we went to visit him this afternoon my vet offered to do the surgery for free...i am so thankful to her....but with a male cat and two females they do fight a bit and chase each other and they get into weird moods sometimes....i hope everything turns out okay for your cat did they check his kidney area? has he been peeing? i know our cat was trying to pee but nothing came out and his back area was tender to touch....


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

If George was that riled up an exam was probably pretty impossible. the hip area soreness could be from a wound, muscle wrenching from fighting or possibly a kidney/bladder infection. Hopefully the antibiotics will clear it up and the pain meds will keep him happy. Keep you eye on George and make sure he is not having any difficulty with the peeing to make sure.

I currently have 4 male cats and 1 female. The boys are inside/outside by choice (we live way in the woods) and the girl has recently been going outside - again at her insistence. she is choosing to fight with the males now. I assume it is a dominance issue. Yours might be too. My female is about 3.5 and she will even pick a fight with the male she has been inside with for 3 of those years.

There might also be an odor about George that is bothering Starr. Does he go outside and could have possibly picked up another cat's scent?
I wouldn't recommend bathing George without a suit of armor :doh:, but you could dampen a cloth and rub him with it to clean him up some. Hypoallergenic, scentless baby wipes work well too, but I doubt you have them around.

sorry George turned into a devil cat, but they will do that when they are stressed or in pain. the vets love my dogs, but cringe when one of my cats come in!

I hope they forget their differences and George gets better. Until then, get a large toenail file and file the sharp points off Starr's claws. She will be less likely to inflict damage that way. Hold her in your lap (oh - you can use a fingernail file if you don't have a big file) and make sure she is calm. then pick up a foot and press gently in the middle. this should make her claws extend. Then just file the little sharp tip off. You can use a fingernail clipper instead - just be very careful of the quick if you do. Most cats don't mind this, but wrap her in a towel if you need to. I'd do front and back if possible, but front as a priority.

good luck.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

George is peeing fine. I have one litter box that I cleaned when he got home and put it in the room. But he has not pooped since this morning, so that is what I will be watching for. He came out tonight to me and we played on the floor and gave him his meds. I cant beleive how easy he was to give the meds to tonight. He just sat on the floor and I squirted the meds in his mouth and put the pill right in and he swallowed. Pretty amazing for Devil cat.
I will file Starr's nails down. Have done it recently, so maybe that is why she didnt hurt him. He doesnt act like his back is hurting. And I havent tried to let her into the room or let him out. Waiting till tomorrow. Have to psych myself up to do it with taking Shelby to the vet tomorrow for her eye surgery. Thank goodness hubby got a job this week installing a fence so he will get some money tomorrow.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh Carol, hope everything will work out alright. I have no cat advise, I don't have any.

Hoping George and Shelby will be OK! Big hugs and kisses for both of them and Beau, almost missed my sweet boy!


----------

